# sulphuric cell



## glondor (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently did a batch of lids from cpu's. A little over half way through the pile my cell went into a short from saturation. I filtered the solution and tried to reuse it but it still went into a short. (amp meter pegged high).

As I had another bottle of sulfuric I used that to finish my stripping operation.

I now have some more parts to strip and would like to reuse the sulphuric that was saturated. Filtering at the time did not help so I was wondering how to remedy this situation. Any help appreciated.

I have seen the process Lazersteve uses as well as the one posted by Phildreamer? This is the filtering process I used and still had no positive result.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Everything has it's limitations and life span and then you have to start with new.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 5, 2011)

If your sulfuric is as concentrated as it should be it wouldn't be possible to filter with paper as it would dissolve.

Where is your acid from and how did you filter?


----------



## glondor (Jun 5, 2011)

I use a fiber glass plug in a funnel much like the famed Charmin plug. I do not know the concentration of the acid as I can not find an msds sheet for it. It is proflow drain cleaner purchased at Rona building supply. It is made or bottled by a company in Montreal, I suspect it is 80% or better as it works quite well. It eats paper very fast !.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 5, 2011)

You may be able to save most of the sulfuric by dilution and then concentrating again. It may not be worth the trouble depending on what you pay for it. Some metals fall out of solution when you dilute and others come back out when you re-concentrate. I only did this once and didn't test for which metals they were. I do know the corning ware dish was stained a lovely purple though. :mrgreen:


----------



## dtectr (Jun 5, 2011)

By any chance, is one side of your cathode resting on the bottom of your cell? if so, it will take VERY little to short out your cell. If so, tie it up level with some copper or stainless wire.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=17159#p17159


----------



## glondor (Jun 6, 2011)

Very good point Dtectr. As a matter of fact it is sitting on the bottom. I will fix that and try again. Thanks.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure if you using a basket that the front of the lip is turned down shorter than the side lips. If you don't you will create a faraday cage and the process will slow down or won't work.


----------



## glondor (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, my basket has a flat front. I do like working with the cell. I will try to get back at it tomorrow.


----------

